# procedural coding excision w/removal of foreign bodies and suturing



## hardentweety (Jul 9, 2012)

what cpt code would be appropriate if the md excised a wound, removed foreign bodies sutured the repair. would 10120 12031 be appropriate


----------



## Lashel (Jul 9, 2012)

With this limited information, I would say 12031 assuming the repair was 2.5 cm or less and fits into this anatomical group. Depending on your documentation, you may be able to consider debridement as a separate procedure. You say excised the wound, but depending on how detailed your physician was, or how much devitalized tissue was removed, it may be an option. See point #3 under the repair closure guidelines.

Lashel Church CPC, CPC-I, CEMC


----------

